# GOSM Needle Valve Mod



## lcruzen (Jun 28, 2008)

Finally got around to installing the needle valve on the GOSM. Ordered the one from Bayou Classic Depot. Naturally it wouldn't accept the GOSM fittings so had to buy some extra hardware but it is done and what a difference it makes in controlling heat at low temps. Got it down to 150o and can probably go lower. This will make a huge difference when cool smoking sausages, jerky and bacon.


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 28, 2008)

Valve was about $10 with shipping and another $7 in hardware. I wish I'd kept the packaging on the hardware but I was so excited to get it installed I trashed it before I thought about it.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jun 28, 2008)

Way to go nice mod. Love the one I did before also.


----------



## akflyfisher (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you have a parts list for this Valve? I have the valve, just need the hardware to fit it up the regulator.
Dave


----------



## rio_grande (Jan 18, 2010)

How does it burn turned down low?


----------



## akflyfisher (Jan 18, 2010)

Min temp is 250.


----------

